# how many bales will fit?



## rjbaustian (Oct 16, 2012)

Trying to figure out how man bales will fit on a 25ft gooseneck. I know its relative because of bale size. I was thinking about 55 bales of 38inch bales per layer, going 6 high is 330. Does that sound right? Might be a little too much. Also lady 300 miles away wants them. quoting her 500 per load to deliver, and I think that may be low as well. its not mine, its a buddy of mines hay. hes got the same gooseneck. Im figuring clearing 250-300 per load. And that's where I think its too cheap. if I can clear that, it may be worth it if it pays for a night away from the family to have a few beers as well lol. What do you think?


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

600 miles round trip is 10+ hours driving (really more counting stops unless all on the freeway). Who is unloading? How long will that take? Add the no tell motel cost with the fuel you have a couple hundred bucks and nothing for wear and tear for a couple days work. Sounds cheap to me.


----------



## ontario hay man (Jul 18, 2013)

How are you stacking them because on my 24 foot wagon I gotta go 7 high to squeeze on 300 thats going 2 sets of 4 and 1 cross ways.


----------



## DSLinc1017 (Sep 27, 2009)

I can fit around 200 + in a 92" 24' box truck.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

I can load up my 25' 14k # GN with 168 and feel good about the load, if I was hand stacking I could possibly get a few more but not many, but these are 43" long and 65-70#. 168 is tipping the scales at 11k that's enough for me but could stack a few more in there, not many. If they want more than that I use a longer trailer.....and sometimes more truck


----------



## ANewman (Sep 20, 2012)

I have put 325 on a 25' g/n. I wasn't there when my guys loaded it. It wasn't stacked very good. Part of it was stacked 8 high.I helped my customer strap it down. He had to go about fifty miles with it. Didn't have any problems.

I get 30 bales in a stack(6 high), Should be able to go 8 stacks the length of trailer. That's only 240 bales. 7 high would get you 280. The way I stack is 2,2,1. I figure you need a 32' trailer to go 6 high and get 300 bales.


----------



## sethd11 (Jan 1, 2012)

I stack my tri axle 25 ft gooseneck with a max of 300. My bales are roughly same size. 300 bales is about 7 high with 8 on top. However that's with the platform above the neck of the goose (lol). Its 112 on the first 3 layers and then 4 layers of 45. 8 on top.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

My 27 ft flat bed holds about 45 bales per layer on flat. 5 layers and a cap layer make about 250.

If I had more axle and frame I'd happily go to 8 layers but that is getting really tall and would be a hard pull due to drag at highway speed. Not gonna get 500 on a 24 ft'er I don't think. Thats pretty tall.


----------



## FCF (Apr 23, 2010)

We get 200 bales on our 25 foot GN, hand stacked. Could go higher but doors on one of our barns and where we deliver do not allow more height to get the trailer in the barns.


----------



## T & R Hay Farms (Jan 19, 2012)

Could you come deliver hay for me? You are definitely too cheap. It should be 3.50$/loaded mile which would equate to 1050$. You have wear and tear on your pickup and trailer, the worrying if you are a legal load, and your time and effort put into it.

Just my 2 cents though.

Good Luck,

Richard


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

I sometimes wonder about people that need to buy hay from 300 miles away. Is there just no hay available closer to this lady that she has to pay to haul 300 miles. I understand if there is a drought or something where she is. Or in the case of many buyers in Texas coming to Colorado to get alfalfa since it is mostly blister beetle free.


----------



## rjbaustian (Oct 16, 2012)

Well, I'm not sure on the why. I told him he was waaaay to cheap. Can't charge 3.50/Mile cause its not a semi. If it were, then I could agree. I think 1.50-1.75 might be fair though. Half the bales of a semi, twice the fuel mileage. He's paying me to drive, I don't care if or how he gets paid. Lol I do, but I don't. I'm making him pay for the hotel, and my drinks. I can drink a lot of free beer. Any good strip joints in Kalamazoo, MI? Lol


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Kalamazoo....guess there really is a place called that....heard about it my whole life....anytime someone didn't know where someone was from they would say idk Kalamazoo?


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Only been to Kalamazoo once for 3 days on Eatons test track. Didn't notice any rippers. Was a Underground Railroad museum with an old tunnel though.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

rjbaustian said:


> Well, I'm not sure on the why. I told him he was waaaay to cheap. Can't charge 3.50/Mile cause its not a semi. If it were, then I could agree. I think 1.50-1.75 might be fair though. Half the bales of a semi, twice the fuel mileage. He's paying me to drive, I don't care if or how he gets paid. Lol I do, but I don't. I'm making him pay for the hotel, and my drinks. I can drink a lot of free beer. Any good strip joints in Kalamazoo, MI? Lol


Just look for Christmas lights....that's what I do, if I see Christmas lights and it aint Christmas its a shoe-in to be a bar....


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog (Mar 31, 2011)

24' goose should haul 240 14"x18"x36" bales.
stack/load bales on edge, makes a firmer load & ties better.
48 bales per layer for 5 layers. load will be 7.5' tall from deck.
JMHO, HTH, Dave

Edit: My trailer is a 7 ton & my bales average 40 lbs +/-, so 240 bales would put me right at the edge of being over weight!


----------



## Hoghart (May 18, 2013)

rjbaustian said:


> Well, I'm not sure on the why. I told him he was waaaay to cheap. Can't charge 3.50/Mile cause its not a semi. If it were, then I could agree. I think 1.50-1.75 might be fair though. Half the bales of a semi, twice the fuel mileage. He's paying me to drive, I don't care if or how he gets paid. Lol I do, but I don't. I'm making him pay for the hotel, and my drinks. I can drink a lot of free beer. Any good strip joints in Kalamazoo, MI? Lol


Don't know of any strip joints, but there is a really good Pizza/bar in the downtown area. Shakespear's Pub. Don't recall the exact location but it was pretty much right on the north edge of "downtown". Great pizza. cold beer. lots of pretty girls from the local college running around.


----------

